# New R15 Issue



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Desperate Housewives (for my wife) and Sopranos are both set to be Series Links. Both are on tonight at 9.

I turn on the TV and the channel is on ESPN, which was stranged, so I assume that Desperate Housewives must be a repeat. I turn to the channel Housewives is on to double check and then go back to ESPN, the R15 now tells me that it is recording Desperate Housewives and do I want to stop recording. I tell it no. So then I check Sopranos, it has recorded as planned. I go back to Houswives and the record indicator shows it didn't start recording until I turned the channel there a couple of minutes prior.

End result, Houswives didn't start recording until I turned it to the channel it was on, even though the when I go to the play list and select it from there, the unit tells me it has been recording for 47 minutes, Sopranos has recorded fine.

Now I gotta explain to my wife, why she gets to watch the last 13 minutes of Housewives instead of 60. 

It's been 16 months, I shouldn't still have to babysit this thing.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

raott said:


> Desperate Housewives (for my wife) and Sopranos are both set to be Series Links. Both are on tonight at 9.
> 
> I turn on the TV and the channel is on ESPN, which was stranged, so I assume that Desperate Housewives must be a repeat. I turn to the channel Housewives is on to double check and then go back to ESPN, the R15 now tells me that it is recording Desperate Housewives and do I want to stop recording. I tell it no. So then I check Sopranos, it has recorded as planned. I go back to Houswives and the record indicator shows it didn't start recording until I turned the channel there a couple of minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Now let me understand this.Your trying a record 2 shows at the same time with a 2 tuner DVR right?.Which tuner are you using to watch ESPN?.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I think the problem is it didn't start recording 1 of his shows until it recognized the show was one (when he turned to it).... I've had whole days it recorded nothing while I was gone but it has been a while since I've had anything similar to this happen.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Now let me understand this.Your trying a record 2 shows at the same time with a 2 tuner DVR right?.Which tuner are you using to watch ESPN?.


You are misunderstanding. Both shows are set up as Series Links at 9pm on Sundays. I walked into the bedroom, turned the TV on and the DVR was tuned to ESPN, which I thought strange.

I then turned it to the channel Housewives was suppose to be on to double check that Housewives either wasn't on or was a repeat. As soon as I tuned to the Houswives channel, I saw that it was on and assumed it must have been a repeat.

I then tried to turn back to ESPN, it asked me if I wanted to stop recording Housewives. When I looked at Housewives via play list, it told me it the recording, at that point, was 47 minutes long (the show was still on), when in reality, it only recorded about 3 minutes at that point.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

raott said:


> You are misunderstanding. Both shows are set up as Series Links at 9pm on Sundays. I walked into the bedroom, turned the TV on and the DVR was tuned to ESPN, which I thought strange.
> 
> I then turned it to the channel Housewives was suppose to be on to double check that Housewives either wasn't on or was a repeat. As soon as I tuned to the Houswives channel, I saw that it was on and assumed it must have been a repeat.
> 
> I then tried to turn back to ESPN, it asked me if I wanted to stop recording Housewives. When I looked at Housewives via play list, it told me it the recording, at that point, was 47 minutes long (the show was still on), when in reality, it only recorded about 3 minutes at that point.


OK please forgive me as I'm a new R15 user OK.It just seemed like you stated you were trying to record 2 programs at the same time and watch another program with the R15 receiver.I'm sure that maybe you have done this before and it has worked?.If going by the R15 booklet means anything it states that to record 2 programs at the same time with the time based Manual recording feature you cannot watch either of them while they are being recorded.This is on page 49 of the R15 booklet don't know if this might have contributed to your problem.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> It just seemed like you stated you were trying to record 2 programs at the same time and watch another program with the R15 receiver.


No, he was trying to record two programs at the same time. Period. He turned on the TV to find that one of those things wasn't being recorded. When he changed that tuner to the channel it should have been recording, it started recording that program.

I'm not sure this is a "new" problem. I know I've seen this reported long ago (but I've never experienced it--only because I very seldom use the R15 I'm sure).



> If going by the R15 booklet means anything it states that to record 2 programs at the same time with the time based Manual recording feature you cannot watch either of them while they are being recorded.This is on page 49 of the R15 booklet don't know if this might have contributed to your problem.


That only applies to manual (time-based) recordings. These were both Series Links.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I think the problem is it didn't start recording 1 of his shows until it recognized the show was one (when he turned to it).... I've had whole days it recorded nothing while I was gone but it has been a while since I've had anything similar to this happen.


I'm sure there's a problem somewhere cause even though I'm a new R15 user I do know it has had it's share of problems.Just like when I first started using my R15-500 the guide had a lot of hesitation in it.But thanks to the post by Mr.Nerd on
reformatting the R15 I did reformat the receiver and it eliminated almost all the hesitation in my guide.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> I'm sure there's a problem somewhere cause even though I'm a new R15 user I do know it has had it's share of problems.Just like when I first started using my R15-500 the guide had a lot of hesitation in it.But thanks to the post by Mr.Nerd on
> reformatting the R15 I did reformat the receiver and it eliminated almost all the hesitation in my guide.


Oh I'm sure there's a problem with it too, I wasn't saying there wasn't. I think over 50% of the ppl on here had this or something very similar but it was a while ago, for us anyway. Try a reboot and check your ToDo List Good luck with it.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> ...If going by the R15 booklet means anything it states that to record 2 programs at the same time with the time based Manual recording feature you cannot watch either of them while they are being recorded.


Well, I don't want to say that the "booklet" doesn't mean anything, but it that particular case it's wrong. I've setup two manual records to run at the same time, and have been able playback either one while they were still in progress.

Here's the kicker, though. Let's say you have two manual records setup to start at 9pm, and neither one is on CBS. It's about 8:50pm, and you are watching CBS "live". I'm not exactly sure about the next sequence of events as it's been a while since I last did two simultaneous manual records. I think at about 8:55pm you should get a message/prompt that the recorder needs to change channels. Say OK to that. Then, at 9pm your entire screen will be taken over by a very threatening message, something to the effect of "You have two manual records running. You can resume watching live TV when they are finished". It will seem like you are just POL ("plain outta luck"). Well, you're not POL. Just ignore the message. Press "List", and you should see the two manual records at the top of your MyPlaylist. Select either one, and "play" it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> Well, I don't want to say that the "booklet" doesn't mean anything, but it that particular case it's wrong. I've setup two manual records to run at the same time, and have been able playback either one while they were still in progress.
> 
> Here's the kicker, though. Let's say you have two manual records setup to start at 9pm, and neither one is on CBS. It's about 8:50pm, and you are watching CBS "live". I'm not exactly sure about the next sequence of events as it's been a while since I last did two simultaneous manual records. I think at about 8:55pm you should get a message/prompt that the recorder needs to change channels. Say OK to that. Then, at 9pm your entire screen will be taken over by a very threatening message, something to the effect of "You have two manual records running. You can resume watching live TV when they are finished". It will seem like you are just POL ("plain outta luck"). Well, you're not POL. Just ignore the message. Press "List", and you should see the two manual records at the top of your MyPlaylist. Select either one, and "play" it.


What? The book is wrong?.I kinda wondered about that.Damn print shop!.:lol: 
Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> What? The book is wrong?.I kinda wondered about that.Damn print shop!.:lol:
> Thanks very much for the information.


I'm sure you've noticed that throughout the "booklet" are numerous "screen shots". Whoever wrote the booklet probably would try something, record a screen shot, and then write some descriptive info about it. When they tried doing two manual recorods at the same time, and got that "threatening message"...well, what were they to think? I guess they felt they had to write, "Sorry, you'll just have to wait" (just like the message said). In fact, I thought the same thing the first time I saw that message. But, then I thought, "Gee I wonder what would happen if I pressed 'List'..."


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

This has happened to me many times. Including recently.

Like most of us, I have pretty much stopped complaining and am just making do

I know make sure that I never have another record scheduled when a can't miss show (Lost, etc.) is on.

Babysitting? yes. Missing shows I care about? No.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

raott said:


> Desperate Housewives (for my wife) and Sopranos are both set to be Series Links. Both are on tonight at 9.
> 
> I turn on the TV and the channel is on ESPN, which was stranged, so I assume that Desperate Housewives must be a repeat. I turn to the channel Housewives is on to double check and then go back to ESPN, the R15 now tells me that it is recording Desperate Housewives and do I want to stop recording. I tell it no. So then I check Sopranos, it has recorded as planned. I go back to Houswives and the record indicator shows it didn't start recording until I turned the channel there a couple of minutes prior.
> 
> ...


I usually scan this thread from time to time and it's rare that I reply. The same thing happened to me with DH which I was also was recording with the Sopranos. The best I can figure was a guide data mix up. I am guessing it stated repeat instead of first run, not sure. Good news was I happened to check it sooner. My wife missed only first ten minutes and half were commericals.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

cobaltblue said:


> I usually scan this thread from time to time and it's rare that I reply. The same thing happened to me with DH which I was also was recording with the Sopranos. The best I can figure was a guide data mix up. I am guessing it stated repeat instead of first run, not sure. Good news was I happened to check it sooner. My wife missed only first ten minutes and half were commericals.


I don't think the guide was the issue (at least in my case), because it began recording, on its own, as soon as I turned it to the channel Houswives was on, with 13 minutes left in the program.

I did nothing to start the recording other than turn the R15 to the channel the show was on.

It then told me in the playlist that it had been recording the show since 9pm, which it hadn't.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I am sorry I was not clearer. DH started recording when I switched to the ABC station. It also stated in my playlist that the recording started at 9:00. This was the second time it happened for me. The first time also invovled DH and that night the guide info was wrong for DH. I got to say having to babysit the R-15 is frustrating. I also must say D* has come a long with the R-15 since we got ours in December'05.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

You had the same exact problem as me then. I'm going to pay attention (assuming Housewives is on and is a new episode) to see what happens this weekend.

What model R15 do you have? Mine is a 100 model.


----------



## BWiggin (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here and with Directv. I have noticed that when I m watching a baseball game in the 700's, I don't get notices like the box needing to change channels for a recording or even caller id. I missed half of Lost a few weeks ago.


----------

